# Bolt on BluRay movie review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51-qMppJkYL._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img] *Bolt on BluRay movie review*

Disney/Pixar raises the bar again with their newest animated movie Bolt.
It is clear that Disney is on top as far as animated movies goes. 
Right from the opening of the movie you can see they have and are continuing to make great strides in the realism of animation. There are several scenes that I forgot that we were watching an animated film and the opening scene is no exception. As the camera slowly zooms in to a storefront window I thought to myself "I didn't realize that this movie had real life video as well" and then an animated caricature walked through the store snapping me back into the realization that it was animation and not real. The storefront, reflections on the glass from the street and even the lettering was astonishing to say the least! 
Another part that I really enjoyed and the attention to detail was the pigeons, (by far the most comical part of the movie) the movements of their heads and feathers was just perfect! The detail in all aspects of this movie is top notch!

This movie is a must have for all ages, the storyline was of course over the top but who says it cant be? I dont know what happened with Wall-e but this movie has a storyline and is fun to watch.

Audio-:4.5stars: 
Cant get much better than this other than it not being DTS MA7.1 (only 5.1) the soundtrack was dynamic and full. Lows were some of the best Ive heard to date with lots throughout the entire movie not just small parts like in so many. The surrounds were used alot with many pans front and back left and right. This movie is a new demo for audio in my opinion.

Video-:4stars: 
As I said above the animation is over the top and detail is front and foremost with lots of bright color and contrast. The fast pans (there are lots) are very smooth not shuddering like with some animations.


Get this movie, its worth every cent and right now the BluRay comes with a SD DVD and Digital copy so it has it all in one box!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The previews got me fairly excited about this movie... I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I saw a trailer of the movie, it looks very promissing. I'm getting myself a copy for sure!


----------

